# Lookouts



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Sentry birds are always fun to watch on the outskirts of a covey. These were spotted this weekend.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You must have put the sneaks to 'em....

Good shooting !!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice thresh!

The one in the first picture looks like it's one-legged. Nice color and blue spots on that bird in the second!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks .45 and Saws.

I actually wanted to get a tighter closeup of the bird in the second shot, but I don't have a wraith-like stature such as .45 and was not able to close the distance any further. 

The bird in the first image was standing on 1 leg, and had the other one drawn up next to his body. Probably a cold perch.

Little devils are definitely a challenge in the wild.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are some great shots thanks for sharing.
You have a Happy New Year.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Moose - and all the best to you for 2011 also.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding pics! There aint a harder pic to get than a wild chuk...a live one anyway!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! Looks like a good day!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow


----------

